# So who has put in already?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My bid for 2019 Utah big game hunts has already been completed. A buddy, his wife and I applied as a group for LE Manti archery elk. We will have max points on this one, so we "should" be hunting this area this year. I did a bonus point for moose and I got a wild hair and decided to throw my hat in the ring for the dedicated hunter program again on the Zion unit. I should have roughly a 75% chance of drawing that one. 

Put Mrs. CCG in for bonus points for OIL Desert Bighorn, LE elk, and put her in for a shot a Beaver rifle deer tag. With 0 points she most likely won't draw the deer tag, but we will buy her an OTC open bull tag this year, there is a decent chance she will draw a cow elk tag for Beaver and we might buy a private land cow elk tag. 

Gonna be a great 2019! May the odds be ever in your favor!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm attempting to renew my DH on Boulder. That could be tricky to draw. Backup plan is to enter general season muzzy on Pine Valley (1 point). Bonus point Bison (16+1pts).

for my daughter, we are going for LE elk Pauns muzzy (2 points / 14 years old) (good chance at drawing this), and general season deer early Zion. She should draw the early Zion, which would give her the opportunity to hunt all of the Zion hunts, including late rifle down on the Sands. 
Bonus point Mtn. Goat (2+1).


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I completed my app yesterday as well... since I don't go to the Expo I have no need to wait & waiting just gives me time to change my mind again and again. 

I figure I'll just get it over with and consider my decision final.


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

I put in for for general deer: south slope bonanza/vernal alw, South Slope bonanza/vernal ml, pine valley early, San Juan Abajo, pine valley.

Limited Deer: Book cliffs North and South Slope Yellowstone late Muzzleloader.

Elk: Box Elder Pilot and Wasatch Early

Pronghorn: Box Elder West and South Slope Bonanza/Diamond mt ml.

Might apply later for moose.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I just completed my daughters app. We went over her OIL options as she is now 12 and can apply. She went with the mighty Tatonka.

I also put her in for General Deer, LE Elk and Youth Any Bull. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

PBH
Going to take 6 points to be good for the Paunsy LE ML elk.
Being 14 years old for LE hunts dose not help..no youth alacations for Le


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Decoycarver24 said:


> I put in for for general deer: south slope bonanza/vernal alw, South Slope bonanza/vernal ml, pine valley early, San Juan Abajo, pine valley.
> 
> Limited Deer: Book cliffs North and South Slope Yellowstone late Muzzleloader.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something here Can you put in for LE deer and LE Prong IDTS


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Am I missing something here Can you put in for LE deer and LE Prong IDTS


If your a non resident you can apply for everything

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No you can't. 

You can only put in for one LE if you are a resident. 

Now if you are a non resident you can put in for everything if you have a hope dream of drawing. But then you can only draw one LE tag or OIL tag.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd pay the non resident fees if I could put in for everything


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in here. Apps for LE Deer and OIAL for everything but bison, points only for LE pronghorn. My wife's in for tags on LE elk (first year after waiting period, so she's gonna get it) and LE deer, then points for everything else. This points nonsense is spendy as a nonresident!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

7MM RELOADED said:


> I'd pay the non resident fees if I could put in for everything


The problem is that as a non resident your odds of drawing anything unless you are at the max points are slim to none.

Granted there are some that draw every year with few points but that is the exception.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

youth allocations for any hunt with over 10 applicants (I thought? could be wrong). No big deal. 1-in-8 odds is pretty good for LE elk in Utah!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

PBH said:


> youth allocations for any hunt with over 10 applicants (I thought? could be wrong). No big deal. 1-in-8 odds is pretty good for LE elk in Utah!


Only for GS deer, antlerless, and LE turkey


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

it isn't march 6th at 11:30 pm yet is it?:shock:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks Johnny / Goofy. No worries. Like I said, those aren't bad odds.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

General deer:
Panguitch, Manti, wasatch east


LE Bull elk:
Manti, Wasatch


OIL: 
moose 


LE turkey: bought a point last month


Waiting for spring general season turkey tags to open up.
I don't expect to draw on anything. Plan on trying the multi season general Elk tag this year.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah too early yet. We get our biggest storms from now through mid Feb. There's still too much of a chance of a massive storm hitting and causing big winterkill in an area. 

I dont like to pay the $ to withdraw and reapply. I'll wait a while yet before putting in.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm in -

GS Deer
LE Deer
OIAL Mtn. Goat


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Nah too early yet. We get our biggest storms from now through mid Feb. There's still too much of a chance of a massive storm hitting and causing big winterkill in an area.
> 
> I dont like to pay the $ to withdraw and reapply. I'll wait a while yet before putting in.
> 
> -DallanC


That sounds like sage advice. I think i'll follow it next year.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Got my wife's, dads and 2 kids all done. I'm holding off on mine for just a bit because I'll probably be applying as a group for Dedicated Hunter with my buddy....but he's one of those guys that waits until the last possible second to get things done...


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Decoycarver24 said:
> 
> 
> > I put in for for general deer: south slope bonanza/vernal alw, South Slope bonanza/vernal ml, pine valley early, San Juan Abajo, pine valley.
> ...


Non resident


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sooooo confused.
I can't decide what to put in for ……
Have to figure out if want archery elk, or muzzle elk, for my LE application.
I have 13 points, so I'm getting close for the units I would hunt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not even going to worry about it until I get home from my javelina hunt that starts next Friday. 

I might decide towards the end of February.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I'm sooooo confused.
> I can't decide what to put in for &#8230;&#8230;
> Have to figure out if want archery elk, or muzzle elk, for my LE application.
> I have 13 points, so I'm getting close for the units I would hunt.


archery!!


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

all archery. first year ever. general deer, cache, manti, la sal, wasatch.
LE Elk Manti.

from what I'm told, archers should get some kind of deer tag. should. if so if I don't get cache, the other spots should be decent elk spots too. reguardless getting LE Elk for manti, not likely, OTC general elk should be decent from what I understand in those areas. two birds one stone situation.

going in alone, with a lot of research and skill to get it done. wish me luck.

put in at 0830 on 1/31

im in it for the food aspect. OIL doesn't interest me and I'm so old already, odds are it won't happen until I'm super old.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

bowguyonly said:


> all archery. first year ever. general deer, cache, manti, la sal, wasatch.
> LE Elk Manti.
> 
> from what I'm told, archers should get some kind of deer tag. should. if so if I don't get cache, the other spots should be decent elk spots too. reguardless getting LE Elk for manti, not likely, OTC general elk should be decent from what I understand in those areas. two birds one stone situation.
> ...


After looking at the Utah big game odds spreadsheet, I can see why a lot of guys go bow only. You'll draw an archery tag long before you draw muzzy or rifle tag. I guess I've always known this, but having hard data numbers in front of you really sinks it in.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I am in OIL moose
CWMU deer 
and nothing for Elk(waiting list)
Dedicated hunter. 
gonna most likely be general bull year for me. And hopefully Manti bull tag for my brother( close to max points)


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I put in on Thursday for me and my wife. GS rifle deer for me, no points. Applied in a group app with my wife for dedicated, 2 points each. Should draw that unless something weird happens. Put her in for GS rifle deer as well. LE elk for her, late rifle, 3 points, won’t draw. Mtn goat for her also, 3 points, pipe dream. LE elk for me, muzzy 2 points, another pipe dream. mtn goat for me, 13 points, hoping to catch the bonus pool for the nanny tag, but could still be a few more years out. I’m sure it’ll be a general and OTC tag year for my family, but someone is gonna get lucky and draw random tags, hope it’s us this time


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, I have donated.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

I got mine in the first day. This is the first time I've applied for an actual hunt in Utah (I have purchased a point or two in the past) for years and years!:smile:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

good luck to all


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> bowguyonly said:
> 
> 
> > all archery. first year ever. general deer, cache, manti, la sal, wasatch.
> ...


yip. some things just make sense. like real mayonnaise instead of miracle wip. bleh.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Although if you look closely some general bow units are harder to draw than the other primitive weapon


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bowguyonly said:


> yip. some things just make sense. like real mayonnaise instead of miracle wip. bleh.


I wouldn't have thought a health nut like you would eat mayo? :grin:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Done. GS deer- LE elk- OIL goat.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I went in for GS deer and bonus points for Elk and Mt Goat. This year I can only make time for 1 hunt since I will be busy all flip'n year remodeling the house. It will be interesting to see my wife's reaction when I start getting calls from friends who draw to help with their hunt and pack out.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there any advantage to applying early when the application period is open? Or is it all just random anyway? For GS deer?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No Advantage at all except perhaps not getting caught up in a website that's gone down

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I wouldn't have thought a health nut like you would eat mayo? :grin:


The mayo is fine. You just need to wrap the sandwich in lettuce and 86 the bread.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you know you can make the mao taste like Miracle Whip if you had to sit in the Sun for a while

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That's nasty! Just add pickle juice and avoid the digestive troubles.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm waiting until after the expo draw.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> General deer:
> Panguitch, Manti, wasatch east
> 
> LE Bull elk:
> ...


I have been out of state for the last four years so correct me if I am wrong. In the past it has been worthless to apply for multiple options for general season and limited entry hunts. My understanding is on your 2nd and 3rd choices etc you are not put into the draw but only get a permit if there are some remaining after the draw is complete. Has this changed?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

At one time it was beneficial to the applicant to put in for more than one unit on general deer especially if they had preference points. The way that the draw was set up favored them in all the choices. A couple years ago they changed the rules to where if you draw a tag no matter what your choice was you loose your points which took away the advantage that some had that had a lot of points for the general draw. But now most tags go in the first go around. 

For LE hunts all the tags go in the first draw. But if it makes people feel better they can put in for the other units.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I submitted the application(s) for my group this morning. $180 worth of app fees...system wouldn't accept the CC I usually use because it expires in 06/19...the draws will (should) be long over by then.

I (we) put in for:

Me:

Dedicated Hunter Manti/San Rafael (0pts)
GS Deer Manti/San Rafael (1pt)
CWMU Moose (10pts)
LE Elk Manti/San Rafael (Multi-Season and Mid, 6pts)
Bear Multi Season Manti South/San Rafael (4pts)

Son: 

GS Deer Point
Desert BH Point
Premium LE Deer Antelope/Henry

I also put my friends in for a variety of LE Elk, GS Deer, OIL Points and even a LE Pronghorn hunt (Puddle Valley ALW) in all these same units.

Good luck to everyone this year!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I finally made up my mind after much thought and contemplation. 
I think.....

Early rifle gen deer. Lifetime license. 
LE muzzle elk. Have 12 points. (Was thinking I had 13)
Bison bonus point. Have 18 points.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m in. I decided to leave my 5 deer pts behind and went with s cache archery elk, as archery elk hunting is my favorite, even though I suck at it! I also put it for cache moose with all of my 13 pts. Put my wife in for s cache early rifle 1 pt. Willard peak mtn goat 1 pt. 4/5/6 regular rifle deer 0 pts and bought her a bear point, she now has 2. And I’m also waiting on the expo results. Good luck to everyone! Can’t wait to here what everyone draws!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i put in for 6 of the expo drawing but assuming that is just a donation i also put in for LE elk on the same unit we are dedicated deer hunting on so just mayyyyyyyyyybe i can shoot anything that moves in that area:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Also signed up for an OR bull elk hunt


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Me - 
General season deer 
LE Muzzy Elk
Oil Moose
Bear point

3 Sons -
Any weapon deer
Youth Elk
LE Deer

These application seasons are getting really pricey when I seem to time the need to update the combo licenses at the same time!


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

I was waiting for the bear draw results to finalize this years draw strategy. We found out a couple days ago that my wife drew the new spot & stalk hunt on Boulder. With that news we've decided to put her in for hunts on the same unit. 

I applied her and my dad as a group for GS muzzy deer on Boulder(should draw 2 pp's group average). I will also put her in for a cow elk tag on the same unit and depending on how the draws go may get an OTC rifle spike elk tag for her. Also put her in for LE Deer w/10 pts and OIL moose w/ 7 pts. 

As for me I decided try the odds, hope for a little luck and apply for some hunts that are new this year.
LE Deer- Pauns. Management Archery w/ 6 pts.
OIL Sheep- Zion Archery w/ 9 pts.
GS Deer- Entering final year of DH hunter progam.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha
I applied for the Zion archery sheep with 9 points ....


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve talked to a bunch of people that are jumping to units because of anticipated antler growth. I know 4 guys put in manti with over 9 points. And fish lake also the same. That might change things up.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Put in for the new archery cow bison hunt then my work schedule changed so I reapplied for book cliffs cow bison. Pretty sure I'll still draw. Should be a fun hunt and it's been a long wait but I'm not luckily enough to hold out for a bull tag.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Goofy elk, good luck in the draw. Im eagerly waiting for the tag recommendations, curious how many tags there will be. 1? 5????


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

We are in:

Me:
General deer point
LE Manti elk
OIL moose 

Son: 
General deer 
LE deer
OIL goat

Daughter:
General deer
LE Manti elk
OIL goat

All tags are long shots although I am getting close on moose. Maybe this is the year?

Good luck to each of you!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

huntinfanatic said:


> Goofy elk, good luck in the draw. Im eagerly waiting for the tag recommendations, curious how many tags there will be. 1? 5????


It will all depend on the health of the sheep. And how the counts turn out.
Got my finger crossed its all good..&#128077;


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Stalker, were did you put in for moose this year?
(PM me If ya don't want it on the web)


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

17 points limited Elk Manti (because I screwed up last year)

16 yr old 2 points limited Elk Manti (gotta start some where.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Book cliffs bison 10 points
Cwmu elk 3 points 
GS muzzy deer 0 points 

Not very good odds so I’m hoping to make up for that with a couple antlerless tags when that time comes


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

When the big game drawing deadline?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

The 7th......


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RemingtonCountry said:


> The 8th......


Oh Snap!


----------

